# Endurance stirrups



## Silent one

These look nice!

Amazon.com: Endurance Trail Leather Covered Stirrup: Sports & Outdoors

I have a pair like these that I really like.

Western Leather Covered Endurance Stirrups [Stirrups 131161040] - $48.95 : Twenty Hooves Tack, Quality Tack at Affordable Prices

My sister got these and likes them.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Leather Covered Field Stirrups


----------



## clippityclop

I use EZ stirrups but mine don't have cages = funny you should mention this because I ride in sneakers and was just about to get some cages to screw onto my stirrups! 

I've been bad - I ride in Nike's and half chaps with wide EZ stirrups (no cages) for years and years - shame on me....

I have no idea what has made me decide to get some - perhaps getting older or having young children to leave mommyless has something to do with it - actually, that's probably EXACTLY the reason!


----------



## Kato

Subbing to this.....after years of uncovered stirrups I have been looking for a good set. I second the age and the mommyness thing too! I'll blame the mommy thing because I am in denial about getting older though.


----------



## Saddlebag

Are you referring to stirrup hoods? I've seen cages for sale, a configuration of straps that prevent the foot from going through.


----------



## Celeste

Saddlebag said:


> Are you referring to stirrup hoods? I've seen cages for sale, a configuration of straps that prevent the foot from going through.


Yes, I think that is what I need.


----------



## jillybean19

EZ Ride Stirrups. Hands down. Mine look exactly like these, and and worth their weight in gold  No slipping through, and it feels like you're standing on solid ground!


----------



## Celeste

Jilly, I see that they are available in aluminum, nylon, and leather covered. What do you have and do you like them?

Stirrups


----------



## jillybean19

Aluminum - I don't ride with anything in leather anymore except my saddle because I am really hard on it all lol. Plus, I make tack, and none of it is leather except when people insist on having slobber straps or whatnot. Fact is, leather wears down and you'll have to replace it eventually. Nylon seems alright, but I've never tried them. Aluminum is definitely the most sturdy, so I made the investment for the long haul. Never had a regret since.


----------



## clippityclop

You and me both sister - aluminum EZ stirrups rock.


----------



## Chevaux

To the users of the EZ stirrup: You've said you're foot doesn't slip through (excellent by the way) but does it slip out easily especially if wearing a heavy tread boot (just wondering)?


----------



## Celeste

Chevaux said:


> To the users of the EZ stirrup: You've said you're foot doesn't slip through (excellent by the way) but does it slip out easily especially if wearing a heavy tread boot (just wondering)?


Right. Is it safe to wear heavy boots with these?


----------



## jillybean19

I've never had my feet catch. The stirrups are pretty large, both in width and height. I wear Fat Baby Ariats, but most people I know wear more heavy-duty hiking boots and use these without a problem. I really don't think you'll have an issue.


----------



## Chevaux

Good to know.


----------



## clippityclop

UNLESS you ride with Ariat fat babies - those boots are too much even for these stirrups - I felt like i was taking a risk with them since they felt like the sole of the boot (which sticks out further on the sides than the actual boot) was too clingy in the stirrup for my taste...


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Just saw that my post completely contridicted another - but it's true, my feet didn't do well in the EZ aluminum in Ariat fat babies (I wear a size 9)

you'd just have to try it to see I guess!


----------



## Joe4d

Gonna way in here, I LOATH THESE STIRRUPS, my foot constantly slides "home" and seems like i end up with my toes slammed into the end of my shoes, cant stay heal down because my feet are so far forward. I only keep a set for winter boot use. As I cant find decent mens sized stirrups. Seems everythign in the horse world is made for girls. I am very happy with these and normal endurance or western shoes.
Composite Reflex Stirrup Irons | Dover Saddlery

If the irons had a bit of grip to them you wouldnt need the cages.


----------



## jillybean19

clippityclop said:


> LOL! Just saw that my post completely contridicted another - but it's true, my feet didn't do well in the EZ aluminum in Ariat fat babies (I wear a size 9)
> 
> you'd just have to try it to see I guess!


Hahahaha


----------



## bsms

Joe4d said:


> ...If the irons had a bit of grip to them you wouldnt need the cages.


Cages are more for when the horse hits the fan. After a few spins, bucks & a rear, there really is no telling how far in the stirrup your foot will be. I don't know if I will buy any - they are kind of pricey - but I like the idea of tapadero stirrups:











You know, maybe if I lose a few pounds and buy a fancy shirt, we might meet on the happy trails someday:










Except I wear bifocals. Will that ruin the image?  :wink:


----------



## Joe4d

I dont think the trapador style would be strong enough to keep you feet from sliding in like the cages. I think they were designed more to keep your feet dry warm and protected from wacking things. I have no idea just looking at the pictures those seem worse for bucking type situations. Looks like you could slide under the leather then get locked in. I wouldnt mind the cages .
I guess my ideal stirrup would be 5 inches wide, 3 inches front to back, cages and light weight. I have some brass ones like that but they weigh a ton.


----------



## bsms

I actually use stirrups like these:










I think if an English stirrup fits right, the bulk of the ankle should prevent the foot from going thru. The one time I was tossed, I was dismounting with just my toe in the stirrup - further back than normal, as is my custom for a dismount - when my mare did a half-rear, 180 spin and bolt. I went flying. The next day, based on the bruising on my toe, I realized the one foot in the stirrup had slid in as far as it would go, then snapped out leaving a very distinct, sharp bruise across the side of my foot & toes.

If I switch to tapadero stirrups, it will really be to keep my stirrup from catching a branch. That happened the other day...no harm done to me or my horse, but it caught us both by surprise. That, and I love trying new tack - up to the limit of my budget, which usually happens early in the month!

I would also like to try stirrups with a wider base.


----------



## Sharpie

Same as bsms here, not sure what you call 'em, but the wavy shape on the outside is supposed to keep you from getting stuck and drug. Luckily I haven't put it to the test yet, but they're comfortable for me.


----------



## clippityclop

Even more interesting, out of all of the years I've ridden with the ez endurance stirrups with plain ol' Nike's running shoes, I've never had a problem with there being too much grip. Been tossed a few times (horse zigged and I zagged) and never had a foot catch...

Could be riding style has a lot to do with it as well - if you are a rider who depends on your stirrups for balance every moment or if you are a ride by the seat of your pants person (that would be me) LOL! At least that's how I think I ride - after a hard spook or buck, I stay on, but my feet come out of the stirrups. Everything happens so fast!

Tapederos are heavy - i haven't seen any kind other than leather. I thought I heard a story about what their purpose was .... back in the western days, cowboys (vaqueros) or whatnot would rustle up cattle through the thicket (sometimes mesquite) and it would protect their stirrups from being caught on a branch and yanking their saddle while on a fast moving horse. Also worked well for winter protection in snow and cold.

I have a pair of the plastic/synthetic wide endurance stirrups, too - got them off of chick's saddlery or country supply or someplace like that - not as comfy padding as the ez stirrups, and not as pretty but they last forever. Probably weight about the same, tho.

Another interesting thing about the ez aluminum, is that the neck of the stirrup is held together by a bolt and can be easily replaced by any bolt from a hardware store so you can make them fit 1" english leathers or up to 3" western saddle fenders. That's a nice quirk!


----------



## bsms

clippityclop said:


> Even more interesting, out of all of the years I've ridden with the ez endurance stirrups with plain ol' Nike's running shoes, I've never had a problem with there being too much grip. Been tossed a few times (horse zigged and I zagged) and never had a foot catch...


Dang! You are making them sound VERY tempting!


----------



## clippityclop

Well here is the link for the cages (you can order for plastic/nylon stirrups or aluminum)

Replacement Cages for E-Z Ride Stirrups

Like I've already mentioned, I've never used a pair, but am looking at the above link as a possible purchase. If someone gets some and puts them on, let me know how hard it was - seems you need a riveter, which I have, but don't know how to use (hubby's tools).

I also ride with nothing more than the toe and forward portion of the balls of my feet in the stirrups and when I tried a friends pair on for size, the cage sticks way out in front and kind of looks silly but then silly isn't as important as safety...I've never been a 'whole foot butted up to the heel' in the stirrup type of rider.


----------



## Joe4d

the problem I have isnt too much grip, It is Not enough grip, my feet slide forward in them, or on a spook I loose one. The composite ir cheese grater style tend to stay where you put them.


----------



## Celeste

bsms said:


> Cages are more for when the horse hits the fan. After a few spins, bucks & a rear, there really is no telling how far in the stirrup your foot will be. I don't know if I will buy any - they are kind of pricey - but I like the idea of tapadero stirrups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, maybe if I lose a few pounds and buy a fancy shirt, we might meet on the happy trails someday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I wear bifocals. Will that ruin the image?  :wink:


I think that bifocals will be marvelous. At least I hope so..........

The reason that I am wondering about the cages is that I don't want to meet the old cowboy heroes on the happy trails any time too soon............


----------



## bsms

Celeste said:


> ...The reason that I am wondering about the cages is that I don't want to meet the old cowboy heroes on the happy trails any time too soon............


THAT is a FANTASTIC response! Thanks for the laugh - I needed one today! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I see that they are available in aluminum, nylon, and leather covered. What do you have and do you like them?


I have the nylon (aka heavy plastic) ones.

I used to have aluminum ones. Then a friend had her gelding slip on trail and go down on his side.. when he got up, the alum stirrup had mashed flat, trapping her foot in it. Thank god the stirrup bars were the open kind, so the stirrup leather just slid off and she wasn't dragged. :shock:

I have heard of this kind of thing happening from a couple other people (one lady had it happen when her horse spooked sideways into a tree). 

My nylon one has taken a direct, double barrel kick and it only nicked the plastic (and thank god didn't break my foot). Not sure what would have happened had that been the aluminum ones.


----------



## clippityclop

phantomhorse13 said:


> I Then a friend had her gelding slip on trail and go down on his side.. when he got up, the alum stirrup had mashed flat, trapping her foot in it. Thank god the stirrup bars were the open kind, so the stirrup leather just slid off and she wasn't dragged. :shock:
> 
> .


 
HOLY COW! Now that is something I've never had happen or heard of before but you know how it is in a world with horses! I wonder, just out of curiosity, if it was the EZ ride brand or another brand? Not all aluminum is created equal when it comes to hardware, obviously there are alloys - an alloy would be easier to bend or smash (sometimes).

This is interesting! I will have to reasearch this - it peaked my curiosity.


----------



## phantomhorse13

clippityclop said:


> HOLY COW! Now that is something I've never had happen or heard of before but you know how it is in a world with horses! I wonder, just out of curiosity, if it was the EZ ride brand or another brand? Not all aluminum is created equal when it comes to hardware, obviously there are alloys - an alloy would be easier to bend or smash (sometimes).


The friend I saw go down def had EZ rides. I am not sure how old they were or if there has been any chance in materials along the way. 

Not sure on brand for the lady who mashed against a tree.

But I suspect there are a lot more people who have ridden in them with no issues (indeed, I did for a season and a half).


----------



## jillybean19

I hadn't thought of the aluminum smashing in like that - I'll keep using my aluminum ones until they're done, but I'll be be getting nylon ones next time I need them!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, what brand do you use?


----------



## bsms

"*Note:* EasyCare has chosen a density of aluminum material that is intended to give, or crush, under pressure should a horse lie down, roll, or fall on the product. They consider this a safety feature so the material is less apt to gouge your horse. If this is of concern to you, we suggest the E-Z Ride Nylon Stirrups."

E-Z Ride Stirrups - Aluminum - Safety Cage


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Dawn, what brand do you use?



I use the EZ Ride nylon ones, with cages now.

Rode my first season in the uncaged alum ones (in sneakers) with no problems.


----------



## clippityclop

bsms said:


> "*Note:* EasyCare has chosen a density of aluminum material that is intended to give, or crush, under pressure should a horse lie down, roll, or fall on the product. They consider this a safety feature so the material is less apt to gouge your horse. If this is of concern to you, we suggest the E-Z Ride Nylon Stirrups."


 

LOL! They sure don't feel that fragile when the sharp edge of one bangs into my shin while I carry my saddle across the yard...OUCH! LOL!:lol:


----------



## Celeste

I have the aluminum ones without cages right now. I am going to order the nylons with cages. My horse doesn't like the way the aluminum ones feel when I first put the saddle on. I try to be careful because she gets unhappy if they bang on her sides. I guess she will like the nylon. I am not sure what size I need. I guess I'll have to measure.


----------



## Celeste

I just ordered the nylon EZ Ride stirrups with cages.


----------



## clippityclop

Hey when you get them, put them on and have someone take a pic of your feet in them...I would love to see them on someones feet! LOL! (I promise I don't have a fetish or anything :rofl I just want to see ho







w they look!







I've had my aluminy ones for so long...heck they probably didn't make nylon ones back then.


----------



## clippityclop

can you guys see the carrots in my post? They are STUCK there!

Or am I the only one who can see them? LOL!


----------



## Celeste

I do see the carrots. Hmmmm.......

I will take the pictures. Heck, ask Dawn. She probably has better looking feet.


----------



## phantomhorse13

clippityclop said:


> Hey when you get them, put them on and have someone take a pic of your feet in them...I would love to see them on someones feet! LOL! (I promise I don't have a fetish or anything :rofl I just want to see ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my aluminy ones for so long...heck they probably didn't make nylon ones back then.


I do see carrots.. I was going to ask how you got them there!!

Also, here are a couple pics of the caged nylon stirrups:


----------



## Chevaux

PhantomHorse, in the second picture (grey horse), do those stirrups have some sort of padding for your feet?


----------



## clippityclop

I know the ez stirrups have a nice 1 inch thick foam base (heavy -thick foam) which makes the miles in the saddle easier on the knees and wider tread easier on the lower back (at least for me).


----------



## phantomhorse13

Chevaux said:


> PhantomHorse, in the second picture (grey horse), do those stirrups have some sort of padding for your feet?



The stirrups have the inch thick foam pad that the poster above me described (both of my saddles have the nylon EZ rides on them). I suspect the angle of the last photo and perhaps their lack of cleanliness makes the pad more obvious in that picture! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

The stirrups already came! I tried them out this evening and they are very comfortable. I think I will like them. I forgot about pictures, but they are the exact same stirrups that Dawn posted pictures of.


----------



## clippityclop

hooray! I think then that I will just order the cages, since I already have the stirrups....another fun thing about the nylon, is the paint won't flake like the aluminum does...

Once I got a sharpie marker out and colored in the flaked spots (too much work to sand down and repaint by hand) - it reminded me of that scene in Pretty Woman when she whipped out her marker and fixed a scratched up part on her boot-LOL!


----------

